# dmesg not caputured in core.txt



## Rajesh (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,

One of my system panics and the coredump seems to be collected properly after the reboot. I see all the core.txt, info and vmcore files. But in core.txt file, I don't see the dmesg output. Instead it just says like

dmesg: physical address <some address> not in minidump
dmesg: kvm_read: invalid address <some address>

This system has 32 GB of RAM, where as the swap space is only 4G. I don't think that could be an issue for minidump. Any reason why dmesg is not captured properly? (or) any way to get it properly?

Another hint is, when I used to look the backtrace. It doesn't show up anything there.  So Is the dump proper?

#kdgb <kernel> vmcore

Having no option for netdump. How can I get the crash details(atleast dmesg and backtrace) properly?

Thanks,
Rajesh.


----------

